# Cousin in hospice



## Nugefan (Mar 13, 2012)

please send up a few for Kenneth , he has had a long row to hoe and was put into hospice yesterday ..

please send up some for the family ...


----------



## rydert (Mar 13, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear, prayers sent!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2012)

Will do Andy .


----------



## Jasper (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear Andy. Prayers sent!


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 13, 2012)

Praying for Kenneth and the family....................


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

You got it Andy.......... if the hospice nurses he has are anything like we had for my Daddy, they truly are Angels.........  for an easy passing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2012)

Consider it done, Brother Andy.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Mar 13, 2012)

prayer sent


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 13, 2012)

Praying for Kenneth his family and friends.


----------



## CAL90 (Mar 13, 2012)

Prayers sent for Kenneth and family


----------



## Sargent (Mar 13, 2012)

sent


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 13, 2012)

Andy, my Prayers are added with the other good folks here.


----------



## speedcop (Mar 13, 2012)

our prayers for all


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 13, 2012)

to all the prayer warriors , many thanks ...

Kenneth passed a few ago , may he rest in peace now for he suffers no more ....

please keep his wife and the family in your thoughts and prayers ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2012)

He`s in a better place now, Andy. our thoughts and prayers still with you...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> to all the prayer warriors , many thanks ...
> 
> Kenneth passed a few ago , _*may he rest in peace now for he suffers no more*_ ....
> 
> please keep his wife and the family in your thoughts and prayers ...


Amen!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry bout that bro.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 14, 2012)

My condolences Andy. My thoughts and Prayers are with you all.


----------



## turk2di (Mar 18, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 20, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> please keep his wife and the family in your thoughts and prayers ...


Christ will give us peace beyond all our understanding. Prayers for his wife and family.....mercy, grace, and peace!

And thank you for letting us know about the passing. Lordy, he could be in no better of a place...hallelujah...he's in the arms of our sweet Lord!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> please send up a few for Kenneth , he has had a long row to hoe and was put into hospice yesterday ..
> 
> please send up some for the family ...



You got them buddy.


----------

